# New Pattern NE



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

Well this week looks like a bust for the north east.... Jetstream coming out of canada and swooping down and out toward the atlantic..... bringing all this cold DRY air.

They dont expect it to change much untill later next weeek....

Oh well atleast i got to plow friday night, looks like first and last time this season payup


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Will mass ever get any plowable snow this season?It is not looking good at all.:angry:


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*Pack It Up!*

Im going to give it another week or so, if we dont get anything plowable by 2 15, snow gear is going to start to make its way to the back of the shop as york rakes,brush hogs and spray rigs make their way foward. What good is winter without snow?


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

*I agree with you!*

Told my guys today if we get no more snow this month we are preping for early March clean-ups.Snow equipment will come off 2 trucks and still stay ready with two.Cold is no good without snow!!


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*

Bet y'all will have a blizzard in April.
Mike


----------



## JohnsonLawn (Jul 9, 2004)

Guys, with all this cold around it is only gonna be a matter of time before we get slammed. It could stay cold well into march, so my truck is staying ready!


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

Heh all 6 of our trucks stay ready. Everything is ready to roll on a seconds notice, sort of depressing seeing everything all geared up, and lined up just sitting. Oh well... all of our spring stuff is in 100% repair, everything was painted, de rusted, and serviced, even our fall clean up gear could go out tomorrow  LOL running out of things to do for the rest of this month.

one thing we made sure to do was get out to sand some of these light storms so we atleast are garenteed to be able to sweep come spring payup payup


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

JohnsonLawn;366490 said:


> Guys, with all this cold around it is only gonna be a matter of time before we get slammed. It could stay cold well into march, so my truck is staying ready!


 I hope we get slammed soon i have seen it snow 22" on april 1 so i would rule nothing out till april.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Im not worried about missing the boat, i can be up and running in an hour. Its getting to the point that we really dont want the snow. Snow works for us in dec,,jan & feb. March & april snow just cuts into the green season.


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

Upstate New York is getting hammered with the lake effect because the great lakes are not frozen. The cold air comes over and picks up the moisture off the lakes and dumps it on them. If the lakes were frozen that would not happen.


----------



## MRNYC (Jan 10, 2007)

*My Brother In The Northeast*

Winter 2006-2007 Will Be A Bust So We Mine As Well Come To Grips With It Over And Done There Will Be No Plowable Snow In Myc Metro This Year Tighten Our Belt And Get Thru It Till Next Year


----------

